# My silkie rooster



## jessc0544 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have 6 chickens and we just discovered one to be a rooster for sure a few weeks ago. I am wanting to raise my babies for eggs and he may make it a little difficult, they are about 5 months old, would it be terribly mean of me to rehome him?


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

He won't realy affect the eggs as fertillised eggs taste the same I'm sure your girls would be very happy to have some little fella to protect them


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Why would he affect your eggs ? And no, its not mean to re-home.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

He will also attempt to protect the girls from predators, even at the cost of his own life. If no neighbor problems, keep him? Else, rehoming is good.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have to say no it wouldn't be terrible to rehome him it happens as for it making a diff in your eggs it will not make any diff. I have 40 hens and 4 roosters and sell my eggs and have never had a complaint from any of my customers and having roosters is great pertection for your girls especially if you free range. If you don't like the idea of having a roo though you can find a good home for him for sure don't let it bother you one bit.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

I love my rooster it just adds an effect to the chicken run just seeing this big butch bird strutting around just keep him


----------

